# Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2013)

*Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

					Der Kühler-Hersteller Koolance hat mit dem EXC-800 einen neuen Komptakt-Durchlaufkühler veröffentlicht. Dieser ist allerdings nicht für den deutschen Haushalt geeignet, da er eine Wechselspannung von 120 Volt bei 60 Hertz voraussetzt. Kosten soll das 800-Watt-Gerät unter 1.400 US-Dollar.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Irgenwie raff ich den Artikel gerade nicht 

Wat soll das sein?

Ein Kompressorkühler oder eine Gegenflusskühlung?

Wenn man sich die 800W mal so anschaut, dann wohl eine ziemlich heftige Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## Ryle (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Kompakt ist gut...

edit:
Auf dem Bild sieht man zwar etwas das ein Kompressor sein könnte, aber im Text steht dazu irgendwie nix. Nun steig ich da auch nicht mehr durch.
Ok nach der Manual wird es wohl ein Chiller sein, anders kommt das Teil wohl kaum auf 450-650W Verbrauch und sonst wären auch keine Wassertemperaturen unter Ambient möglich.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Vermutlich nen Rollkolben kompressor (wird wohl aber nen mini sein) . Deswegen auch der verbrauch.
Der ist deutlich auf bild nr. 4 zu erkennen. Aber mit R134a XD viel wird der nicht bringen. Bei dem was man an wicklungen erkennen kann ist der zumindest nicht ganz optimal. Das zeigt auch der einsatz bereich 0 - 40°C wassertemperatur.

Ich meine Preisleistungs mäßig gibt es da auch andere alternativen mit mehr leistung , bei weniger kompakter bauweise. 
Wie sagt man so schön Hersteller angaben gut und schön, die  RL leistung zählt nich dass was aufm Papier steht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Irgenwie raff ich den Artikel gerade nicht
> 
> Wat soll das sein?
> 
> ...


 
Ein Chiller, der mittels Flüssigkeit die durchgepumpte Flüssigkeit abkühlt. Die 800 W sind, wie den technischen Daten zu entnehmen ist, nicht der Verbrauch, sondern die maximale Kühlleistung (normalerweise mag ich ja keine c&p Meldungen, aber bei einem Text mit derart wenig Verständnis rettet es wenigstens die Informationsvermittlung).
Und 800 W sind nicht unbedingt viel für nen Chiller, die gibt es auch mit mehrern tausend. Schließlich verwendet man sowas nicht, um Raumtemperatur zu erreichen, sondern merklich tiefere Temperaturen - und da kann entsprechend weniger abgeführt werden.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Ja also schlicht ne Klima, die an nen Wärmetauscher angeschlossen ist...

Damit kühlt man dann die durchströmende Flüssigkeit runter und gut ist.


----------



## Patrickclouds (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

da dürfte so ein Mini-Rollkolben verbaut sein:
http://www.ries-gmbh.de/index.php?m...ort/kataloge/Kaelte/Verdichter/HighlyR134.pdf

Ich würde gerne mal den Wärmetauscher sehen, denn ohne Plattenwärmetauscher kann ich mir nicht vostellen wie man ordentlich 800 Watt Abwärme aus dem System abführen will.

Ein guter Chiller würde solche Komponenten verwenden: Chiller im PC Gehäuse unterbringen - Seite 5
Desto mehr Abwärme und dest kälter man die Temperatur haben möchte, desto größer sollte der Plattenwärmetauscher sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Eingangsspannung von 110 Volt benötigt, wie sie beispielsweise in den  USA gebräuchlich ist, und deshalb nicht in gewöhnlichen deutschen  Haushalten, die eine Wechselspannung von 230 Volt haben, funktionieren  wird

nein ist nicht war ???? 

*@ruyven_macaran*

mit mehreren KW bitte 



Ps da ist man besser aufgehoben sich selber was zusammen zu bauen (geschick voraus gesetzt)


----------



## Addi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*



> Biete beachten Sie, dass der Durchlaufkühler...



Rechtschreibfehler.

Das Gerät ist für den deutschen Markt sowieso irrelevant... Mich würde so ein Test aber mal interessieren


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler.
> 
> Das Gerät ist für den deutschen Markt sowieso irrelevant... Mich würde so ein Test aber mal interessieren


 

ein test + älteren modelen 

kühlleistung 
leistungs aufnahme usw


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Anscheinend ist auch eine 230V/50Hz Version in Planung, im Handbuch ist jedenfalls die Rede von so einer Version.



> Ich würde gerne mal den Wärmetauscher sehen, denn ohne Plattenwärmetauscher kann ich mir nicht vostellen wie man ordentlich 800 Watt Abwärme aus dem System abführen will.


 
Na ja... es gibt schon andere gute Wärmetauscherkonzepte; ob diese in so einem System sinnvoll/wirtschaftlich umgesetzt werden können sei dahingestellt.



> mit mehreren KW bitte


 
Die Frage ist, ob das sinnvoll ist. Sehr tiefe Wassertemperaturen führen ja zu zunehmenden Kondenswasserproblemen außerdem muss man immer mehr Energie in die Kühlung stecken. Ein leistungsfähigerer Kühler würde wohl auch größer und teurer werden. Wenn man viel Platz und Geld hat kann man auch mehrere Kühler kombinieren.

___________________
Interessant fände ich auch mal einen _wassergekühlten Durchlaufkühler_, sowohl zur PC Kühlung als auch für Klimaanlagen; dann könnte man an die warme Seite einfach, modular und flexibel beliebig große Radiatoren oder eine andere Wärmesenke hängen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das sinnvoll ist. Sehr tiefe Wassertemperaturen führen ja zu zunehmenden Kondenswasserproblemen außerdem muss man immer mehr Energie in die Kühlung stecken



Sinnvoll sind Chiller sowieso selten bis gar nicht. Wer durch niedrigere Temperaturen bessere OC-Ergebnisse will, muss schon 20-30-40 K tiefer kommen, als normal - dafür einen kompletten Kreislauf runterzukühlen ist einfach nur zusätzlicher Aufwand im Vergleich zu einer normalen Kompressorkühlung. Wer dagegen die Temperaturen in seiner Wasserkühlung ohne alzu viel Aufwand senken will, bräuchte zumindest eine (überall fehlende) Taupunktregelung. Ansonsten droht bei allem unterhalb der Raumtemperatur Kondenswasser. Wenn ich das gleiche Geld, dass für einen Chiller anfällt, in herkömmliche Radiatoren investiere und ggf. sogar noch die gleiche Lautstärke akzeptiere, bringe ich mein Wasser aber auch so auf maximal 2, eher 1 K an die Raumtemperatur ran und habe noch einen geringenen Energieverbrauch.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

@superwip

das mit dem 230V 50HZ 
könnte evtl auch als algemeine info stehen (das es möglich ist )


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*

Das es prinzipiell möglich wäre eine 230V/50Hz Version zu bauen kann sich wohl jeder denken, das muss man nicht ins Handbuch schreiben


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koolance EXC-800: Neuer Kompakt-Durchlaufkühler verfügbar*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das es prinzipiell möglich wäre eine 230V/50Hz Version zu bauen kann sich wohl jeder denken, das muss man nicht ins Handbuch schreiben


 
aber der elektriker
(weil der vor ort ummodeln könnte)


----------

